

Why I dread going to the Apple Store - mjbellantoni
http://www.macworld.com/article/2026223/why-i-dread-going-to-the-apple-store.html

======
mjbellantoni
It's a "shopping" vs. "buying" thing.

Apple Stores are starting to suffer the same problem as most wireless provider
stores: It's just too hard to walk in and quickly buy the thing you want.

